# Canadian Couple Seeks Friendship With Same



## Ted Connor (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello. We are a couple from Midland, Ontario, and we have a 10 year old daughter. We hope to land jobs and move to Dubai or Ahbu Dabi in August.
Would like to make new friends there before we move. I'm a teacher and my wife is a hair stylist. We are well educated, love to travel, and are always up for a fun adventure. Hope to hear from you soon.
Ted and Tina Connor


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi there

Have you applied for any jobs yet? Take a look at the sticky threads at the top of the page for useful information.


----------

